# إني ، إنني



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم..
في حالة إستعمال الأحرف (إن ، أن ، كأن ، لكن) مع ياء المتكلم و(نا) المتكلمين ، متى نستعمل النون بين الحرف والضمير ، ومتى نهملها؟ 
إني - إنني ، إنا - إننا ، ......


----------



## Sun-Shine

.يجوز الأمران ولا فرق بينهما


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا لكم  .. 
ولكن ألا يوجد أي مرجح لأحدهما ، على اختلاف الأحوال؟!
(إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعالَمِينَ)
(إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لا إِلهَ إِلاَّ أَنَا)


----------



## Sun-Shine

.كلا كلاهما متساويان ولا يوجد أي فرق بينهما
 .(قول فيه نظر) هناك قول أن زيادة أحرف الكلمة يزيد من معناها (زيادة للتوكيد) ولكن لا يمكن الأخذ بهذا الرأي


----------



## Mejeed

الذي أفهمه أن كل قول وفعل وترك لله تعالى لا بد أن يكون بحكمة وقصد.
فهناك حكمة وقصد من إهمال النون في (إني).
وهناك حكمة وقصد من استعمالها في (إنني).
وهكذا في كل شيء.


----------

